# just got 6 Midnight Syndicate cd's...



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Congrats on finally discovering MS.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

MS,Nox Arcana & Virgil are 3 of the best artists for Halloween music / SFX for me !!
& thanx to other forum members here that have shared they're mixes & creations as well as links to some pretty cool other artists.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I've been hearing alot about Midnight Syndicate. What are they and where can you get them?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

13mummy said:


> I've been hearing alot about Midnight Syndicate. What are they and where can you get them?


I bought a set of the these CD's on e-bay late last fall. They are worth consideration.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrats on turning a corner CMG!




13mummy said:


> I've been hearing alot about Midnight Syndicate. What are they and where can you get them?



Adding Midnight Syndicate to your haunt will vastly improve the atmosphere.
I can not imagine Halloween night without them. Theme parks use MSs music during their haunted events

Check out some samples 
Amazon.com: Out of the Darkness (Retrospective: 1994-1999): Midnight Syndicate: Music


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will definatly have invest before halloween this year.


----------

